# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  UFC 184 Who is watching it tonight?

## Bio-Active

Anyone watching this tonight? I been looking forward to this for a while not just cause this is a big fight for Ronda but Holly Holes is making her first appearance in the UFC 2. Who do you guys like?

----------


## DB1982

I'll be watching for sure.

Not a huge Ronda fan because of her personality. But she is a damn good fighter. 
Cat should finally give her a challenge.

Holly Homes should win hands down. I looking forward to this fight.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'll be watching for sure. Not a huge Ronda fan because of her personality. But she is a damn good fighter. Cat should finally give her a challenge. Holly Homes should win hands down. I looking forward to this fight.


I been waiting to see someone step up and give Rousey a fight. I liked her up till she coached on ultimate fighter and then saw what a poor looser and poor sportsman she is. She gets it from those Diaz brothers that she runs with. She is very talented but I hope she looses tonight

----------


## Sfla80

Hardly watch....just check out the highlights most of the time cause I work every Saturday night. 

But the next Conor McGregor champ fight I will be taking off for that. Need to see this guy live.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hardly watch....just check out the highlights most of the time cause I work every Saturday night. 
> 
> But the next Conor McGregor champ fight I will be taking off for that. Need to see this guy live.


Tonight's match ups are good. Really looking forward to seeing Holly's first UFC fight. We have been anticipating her moving over for a long time and they say she is the next test for the woman's division.

----------


## Sfla80

> Tonight's match ups are good. Really looking forward to seeing Holly's first UFC fight. We have been anticipating her moving over for a long time and they say she is the next test for the woman's division.


Yeah watched the preview for this....I know Ronda of course...never really seen holly

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah watched the preview for this....I know Ronda of course...never really seen holly


holly is a stud kick boxer

----------


## zempey

I will try and pull it up on my android box, but it hasn't work yet for the PPV fights. I wont order it, too much money. 

I think the Rhonda/Cat fight will be a good one. I don't much like Rhonda's attitude, but she is a hell of a fighter. Just watching two hot chicks kick the shit out of each other is good enough for me, always hoping for the nip slip.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I will try and pull it up on my android box, but it hasn't work yet for the PPV fights. I wont order it, too much money. I think the Rhonda/Cat fight will be a good one. I don't much like Rhonda's attitude, but she is a hell of a fighter. Just watching two hot chicks kick the shit out of each other is good enough for me, always hoping for the nip slip.


lmao pay attention to Holly Holmes too. If she starts winning in the UFC she could turn out to be the next big thing

----------


## DB1982

> I been waiting to see someone step up and give Rousey a fight. I liked her up till she coached on ultimate fighter and then saw what a poor looser and poor sportsman she is. She gets it from those Diaz brothers that she runs with. She is very talented but I hope she looses tonight


That's the exact moment I started to dislike Ronda. Most certainly she gets it from the dirt bag Diaz brothers. 

Holly Holmes is a great kick boxer / boxer.
I really hope her ground game is enough to stay out of trouble

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's the exact moment I started to dislike Ronda. Most certainly she gets it from the dirt bag Diaz brothers. Holly Holmes is a great kick boxer / boxer. I really hope her ground game is enough to stay out of trouble


we will see I look at this fight as a warm up for Holly. I really do not see Pennington as much of a threat

----------


## Bio-Active

Prelims are starting brothers

----------


## Sfla80

14 seconds huh...wow

----------


## DB1982

Crazy that was over in a flash

----------


## Bio-Active

Can't believe it I was really bummed with this card. I do not think Holm would have a chance vs Rousey either

----------


## DB1982

> Can't believe it I was really bummed with this card. I do not think Holm would have a chance vs Rousey either


I have to agree Holly is not ready for Ronda.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I have to agree Holly is not ready for Ronda.


 right... She might want to consider cutting to flyweight

----------


## zempey

If Ronda wants a challenge, she will have to start fighting the men. She has proven that she is so far above everyone else in her division.

----------


## Bio-Active

> If Ronda wants a challenge, she will have to start fighting the men. She has proven that she is so far above everyone else in her division.


 cyborg might bring a challenge but I just don't see her making weight. Cyborg has a hard time cutting to 145. I just don't see her making 135

----------


## zempey

But can she pass the drug test? Overeem was a beast until he had to pass the test, now he looks average and doesn't fight anywhere near like he did on juice.

----------


## Bio-Active

> But can she pass the drug test? Overeem was a beast until he had to pass the test, now he looks average and doesn't fight anywhere near like he did on juice.


 they never do brother. Look at what happens to Tim silva. He never looked good again after coming off the sauce. For a female it's much easier to come off. If you look at cyborg in invicta fighting last Friday you can clearly tell she is not on anymore. Look at her legs. I don't think she will ever make 135. If the ufc wants her they will need a heavier weight class

----------


## zempey

I keep having an argument with my buddies that think Ronda would kick my ass, I don't think she could just due to the sheer weight and strength disadvantage. I don't care either way since it would never happen, I just like to fuk with them, lol. She is a tough bitch, she is growing on me as a talent, it's just that douchy Diaz attitude that turns me off.

----------


## Mp859

> they never do brother. Look at what happens to Tim silva. He never looked good again after coming off the sauce. For a female it's much easier to come off. If you look at cyborg in invicta fighting last Friday you can clearly tell she is not on anymore. Look at her legs. I don't think she will ever make 135. If the ufc wants her they will need a heavier weight class


 The chick cyborg beat, Ronda rousey dominated in her second pro fight. Cyborg would have no chance against Ronda on aas or not.

----------


## Bio-Active

> The chick cyborg beat, Ronda rousey dominated in her second pro fight. Cyborg would have no chance against Ronda on aas or not.


 I don't think we will ever find out cause cyborg doesn't really want to fight Ronda

----------


## hawk14dl

I personally thought holmes lost her fight. Not impressed at all. 

And that new ref needs some training. He was damn near letting people die before calling the fight. Not cool

----------


## Bio-Active

> I personally thought holmes lost her fight. Not impressed at all. And that new ref needs some training. He was damn near letting people die before calling the fight. Not cool


she only won because it was close and the UFC needs her to win. I thought the fight was close enough to be a draw. Holme landed more strikes but Pennington controlled the ring and landed more powerful strikes. You just never know what the refs are looking for and that's why fights going to a decision is a huge risk

----------


## Sfla80

http://m.espn.go.com/general/blogs/b...sportscenterFB

----------

